# Frog Morton - Across the Pond



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I was browsing my local shop today and picker up two new tins: Frog Morton Across the Pond and CAO Eileen's Dream. I decided to try the FM first because I had loved to original so much.

Upon opening, the tin has a nice tin note. You notice the latakia, but it is fairly subdued. You can tell this isn't going to be an full-bodied, robust blend, so that has to be understood going into it. This is my first blend with Syrian Latakia and you really can tell a bit of a difference - even in the room note. It wouldn't be fair to judge how it burned because I didn't give it adequate time to dry before smoking. Tongue bite seems apparent but I'd have to try it a bit less moist to really judge. It did require a few relights, but I'll take responsibly for now. The flavor is a very unique experience - which is somewhat hard to find in the world of English Blends. It is a naturally sweet blend - if I had to choose a couple of words to describe it I would choose cream and leather. It's subtle and sometimes fleeting, but still thoroughly enjoyable. The room note is pleasant - bordering on natural aromatic.

Overall, I think that this is an excellent blend. Most of the criticism I've seen has been from people expecting a full-bodied nicotine bomb, but I think it's a mistake to expect that of this blend. It is an excellent light english with some very unique characteristics, which I find to be refreshing. I like it a bit more than regular Frog Morton, but really they're hard to compare as I find they're going after two different things: FM=English Crossover FMATP = light/naturally sweet English.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Need to try the rest of the Frog Morton line - I've only tried OTB.

And I love that Eileen's Dream - received it in a trade and it has become a go-to tobacco. Great as a morning commute smoke.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Across the Pond is definitely the star of the line in my opinion.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I have to agree on all points! An excellent review, Tim!

Keep 'em commin'!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got some Across the Pond in my newbie trade and loved it. I will enjoy comparing it to other FMs in the future.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Great review. Is the original blend hard to get at all? I'd like to compare the blends if I could...


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

roaster said:


> Great review. Is the original blend hard to get at all? I'd like to compare the blends if I could...


They have a From Morton sampler over at pipes and cigars. Let me see if I still have the link...
Tin Pipe Tobacco Sampler ''Froggy went a courtin' '' (50g)

this is where I got my first batch of Frog Morton from, all of them in one shot. I liked them a lot, they didn't last me long at all. Maybe next time I'll have to consider the 100 gram tin sampler.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Beebo said:


> They have a From Morton sampler over at pipes and cigars. Let me see if I still have the link...
> Tin Pipe Tobacco Sampler ''Froggy went a courtin' '' (50g)
> 
> this is where I got my first batch of Frog Morton from, all of them in one shot. I liked them a lot, they didn't last me long at all. Maybe next time I'll have to consider the 100 gram tin sampler.


Wow! Nice. Thanks a bunch! Can't wait to order this.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

roaster said:


> Wow! Nice. Thanks a bunch! Can't wait to order this.


Anytime my good sir. Even though it was a good bit o' years ago, I remember what it was like when I first started smoking a pipe. I'm happy to give any help I can.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Beebo said:


> Anytime my good sir. Even though it was a good bit o' years ago, I remember what it was like when I first started smoking a pipe. I'm happy to give any help I can.


Well, I for one truly appreciate it. I'll be sure to PIF when the time comes. I will tell others of your kindness if the future!


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

roaster said:


> I'll be sure to PIF when the time comes.


I believe that is all any BOTL can ask for.


----------

